# Need help dating 1950s Tourist



## deville (Dec 29, 2017)

My new love, a Tourist, 35mm without crown, cal Arogno 151. Guessing mid-50s? Crown not original. In need of service but runs ok. Strap is a Birkenstock Rodeo.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Arongo movements of this calibre were from the early to mid 50's so your mid-50's estimate could be right


----------



## deville (Dec 29, 2017)

JoT said:


> Arongo movements of this calibre were from the early to mid 50's so your mid-50's estimate could be right


 Thank you!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice piece, like it! Search on for a crown then? that would just set it 100% right! :yes:


----------



## deville (Dec 29, 2017)

mel said:


> Nice piece, like it! Search on for a crown then? that would just set it 100% right! :yes:


 Thanks! Will have it serviced soon, hopefully. Will see about the crown then. And yes, I'm very fond of it. Actually, I think it's pretty stunning.


----------

